# 2.5 L Nitric 70% under $100 delivered to home



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is where I get it. I paid about $46 for the acid, and $50 for UPS and hazmat shipping. It's not cheap, but I haven't found a better price yet. I guess you could use sodium nitrate.. or any nitrate, but this is just easier. I guess we all pay for convenience right? 

http://www.hvchemical.com


----------



## Emmjae (Jul 20, 2011)

I just purchased 5 Gallons of 67% tech grade nitric acid for $206.32 delivered with hazmat fees included.

http://www.refiningchemicals.com/Store.php

If my conversion is correct that would be equal to 18.93 liters at $10.90/liter or $27.25 for 2.5 liters.

I can't make cold recipe nitric cheaper than that. 
You must be very careful though when you transfer into smaller bottles.

Mike


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2011)

Emmjae said:


> I just purchased 5 Gallons of 67% tech grade nitric acid for $206.32 delivered with hazmat fees included.


Shocking! (Although a fair deal today, considering circumstances).

I used to pay $207 for a 55 gallon drum of nitric. 

Harold


----------



## dtectr (Jul 21, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Emmjae said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased 5 Gallons of 67% tech grade nitric acid for $206.32 delivered with hazmat fees included.
> ...



I live one hour away from Refining Chemicals (Terrace Chemicals) & am able to pick up chemicals in-warehouse. If I had to have the same materials shipped, according to Sandy, the Hazmat fees would be more than the cost of chemicals.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 21, 2011)

Emmjae said:


> I just purchased 5 Gallons of 67% tech grade nitric acid for $206.32 delivered with hazmat fees included.
> 
> http://www.refiningchemicals.com/Store.php
> 
> ...


Emmjae, thanks for the info. Did you have any issues getting this delivered to your residence? The price is phenomenal. wow.


----------



## Emmjae (Jul 21, 2011)

I had it delivered to my business. Only because I needed to be there to sign for it. Not sure without checking the website but I don't believe there is an issue delivering it to a residential address.

Mike


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 21, 2011)

I avoided buying from here because it USED to say that you had to be a business or educational institution. One day I decided to take a second look and that must have been lifted. I purchased the 5 gallon for about 240 shipped. They ship out fast too.


----------



## floppy (Jul 21, 2011)

How do you transfer acid to smaller containers safely goldenchild?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 21, 2011)

floppy said:


> How do you transfer acid to smaller containers safely goldenchild?



A small squeezable hand pump that starts a siphoning action and has a cap you can unscrew on the top to break the suction once small container is close to being full. IMHO


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 21, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> floppy said:
> 
> 
> > How do you transfer acid to smaller containers safely goldenchild?
> ...



Right. That pump you see in the center of the picture works great. If you want to get a siphon you set the outputting vessel higher than the receiving vessel. I fill a 1 liter amber bottle simply by placing the nitric container side by side with the bottle and nitric will only come out at every pump. Just prime a few times and pump. I got this pump at the dollar store.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 21, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > floppy said:
> ...



I didn't even notice that setting there, I just looked at the drum. 8)


----------



## Lou (Jul 21, 2011)

Those pumps won't last too long in the nitric. A company I consult for employed those pumps and they fell apart in a month, so be warned!


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 22, 2011)

Lou said:


> Those pumps won't last too long in the nitric. A company I consult for employed those pumps and they fell apart in a month, so be warned!



I'd imagine. To prolong it's life I have been immediatley flushing it with copious amounts of distilled water right after use. I will probably go buy a bunch more this weekend.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't go crazy buying a bunch more. Maybe a spare or two.
I would look for one that will last with nitric use.

Jim


----------



## Smack (Jul 23, 2011)

Never had to replace any of my hand pumps like in the pic. Use them on all the chems too, HCL, Nitric, Sulfuric. I pump clean water through them after every use.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 23, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > Those pumps won't last too long in the nitric. A company I consult for employed those pumps and they fell apart in a month, so be warned!
> ...


Absolutely no need for distilled water. Tap water will accomplish the same thing. Run the garden hose through it for a short time. 

Best advice yet, however, is to buy one of those transfer siphons from a chemical supply house. Nalgene makes one that is acid resistant, and has a valve. I used the same one for years. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Jul 23, 2011)

The lid on that 5 gallon container is threaded for a valve like this. Both the lid and vent must be drilled.

http://www.randmh.com/plastic-drum-faucet-flo-rite/drum-faucets/

I wouldn't rely on it to remain on it's side so it would be best if you stand the container back up when you have drawn off what you require.


----------



## Joeforbes (Aug 30, 2011)

Emmjae said:


> I just purchased 5 Gallons of 67% tech grade nitric acid for $206.32 delivered with hazmat fees included.
> 
> http://www.refiningchemicals.com/Store.php
> 
> ...



I ordered two gallons of nitric from refiningchemicals.com. They shipped them fast, but when i got them both bottles had leaked into the packages and into the box. Even a small amount had soaked through the box. The bottles where in bags, but I don't know why they even bothered considering the bags had so many holes in them. 

The nitric undoubtedly got onto other people's packages or the delivery truck it came in.

Just wanted to share my recent experience with them.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2011)

I ordered 5 gallons a couple of weeks ago from Sandy. Mine came in a black jug like goldenchild's. The lids were so tight on mine i had to use a wrench to get it off. $215.00 including shipping. Fast shipping, no problems. Did you call and tell them about your problem?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2011)

Joeforbes said:


> I ordered two gallons of nitric from refiningchemicals.com. They shipped them fast, but when i got them both bottles had leaked into the packages and into the box. Even a small amount had soaked through the box. The bottles where in bags, but I don't know why they even bothered considering the bags had so many holes in them.
> 
> The nitric undoubtedly got onto other people's packages or the delivery truck it came in.


:shock: 
That is scary.Here is a pic from the last Thio I ordered from Chemistrystore.com .The lid was not completely on.This wasn't the first time I had a problem with them.Several years ago I had ordered a bucket of smb,I ended up tossing almost the entire bucket.I called them repeatedly and told them it was not smb,but they swore that it was.
I was very surprised because I normally never have a problem with them.The problem with the Thio was not a big deal,just makes me wonder what could have happened if it had been a haz-mat.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I ordered 5 gallons a couple of weeks ago from Sandy. Mine came in a black jug like goldenchild's. The lids were so tight on mine i had to use a wrench to get it off. $215.00 including shipping. Fast shipping, no problems.


What percentage was it Palladium?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2011)

Ooops, I guess they only sell 67% online.


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 1, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I ordered 5 gallons a couple of weeks ago from Sandy. Mine came in a black jug like goldenchild's. The lids were so tight on mine i had to use a wrench to get it off. $215.00 including shipping. Fast shipping, no problems. Did you call and tell them about your problem?



I couldn't find a phone number for them. I had sent them a message letting them know about it with the contact us page on their website. I don't think I lost enough nitric to make a big deal out of having it refunded or replaced, I'm more concerned about the things it may have damaged. There weren't any seals under the lids of the bottles, and there was only a piece of electrical tape wrapped around it to seal it. 

I wonder if it's even legal for them to ship it that way really.. That's some seriously hazardous potential. Could you imagine if the top of one of those bottles broke open and spilled a gallon of 67% HNO3 into the back of a fedex truck..?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 1, 2011)

Joeforbes said:


> Could you imagine if the top of one of those bottles broke open and spilled a gallon of 67% HNO3 into the back of a fedex truck..?


 :shock: 
That would have been pretty aweful!


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 1, 2011)

One of our members that works at a refinery told me that a couple of gallons once spilled inside a building and a few city blocks were evacutated.


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 1, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> One of our members that works at a refinery told me that a couple of gallons once spilled inside a building and a few city blocks were evacutated.




http://www.youtube.com/user/outlawlane?blend=1&ob=5#p/u/0/M39iUNaDpKg


----------



## Geo (Sep 1, 2011)

very scary. i myself have no one to blame but me for the breathing problems i have. many years ago i made nitric acid for my father and other miners in our area and had no idea that what i was doing was slowly killing me. now i have COPD and am disabled due to my inability to breath. ive never smoked but exposed myself to nitric acids red fumes many times a day over a period of 5-6 months. now i dont open a bottle of chemicals stronger than household bleach without a respirator. ill never get my health back but i can keep from damaging myself more by working safely and using PPE's.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 1, 2011)

:arrow:


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 1, 2011)

That poor guy may very well be right back in the ER after he gets the hospital bill.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 1, 2011)

About a year ago(I think) a member had posted some pics of a tractor trailor full of nitric,that ruptured.That was very bad.We deal in a few cups at a time,these people are dealing in thousands of gallons.


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 1, 2011)

mic said:


> About a year ago(I think) a member had posted some pics of a tractor trailor full of nitric,that ruptured.That was very bad.We deal in a few cups at a time,these people are dealing in thousands of gallons.



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=7319&p=66439&hilit=from+nature+earth#p66439


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was really hesitant to say anything concerning my order with http://www.refiningchemicals.com just because they came recommended from the members here. I thought prior to my purchase, "if it doesn't work out, I'll just keep my trap shut and do business elsewhere". Well, after seeing Mic's post, I'll throw my two cents in. I ordered a smaller bottle of their nitric, and when I got it.... .. I was irate. They didn't seal the bottle. THE LID WAS TAPED ON. The plastic bag it was sealed in, was soaked and somehow got through into the cardboard box. There wasn't even any padding to ensure a little protection. As you might expect, the plastic bottle was pretty dented as well. I won't order from these guys again. Ever. In some cases, you get what you pay for. These guys either don't know what they're doing, or they don't care. Either way, I'm not doing business with them again. I sent them an email, and they replied within a day. They refunded me half of the cost of the bottle. Returning it wasn't an option. I was nanometers from doing a chargeback, but the AC cooled me down a little. I guess it wasn't a fluke if other people are having issues. I guess this company just sucks.


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 2, 2011)

It really is a let down. I mean, how much would it cost really to seal the jugs on the lid? 50 cents a bottle? I would think that's pretty high of an estimate as well. It's just poor business.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2011)

Those pictures are unbelievable.
My tank is at the back of my property.It pivots,and I attached a ball valve assembly to it.Even if the tank tips over,it stays sealed.I tip it,pour what I need into my gallon container,and use it as I need it.At no time is there more than 3/4 of a gallon in my shop.I would be scared to buy any more nitric online,after seeing/hearing the stories from you guys.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2011)

It seems the only problem is with the smaller packages. They are repacking this from larger containers to smaller ones. My 5 gallons was spot on. It appears that the fault might lie in the packaging container or type of caps and seals used. Any good business makes mistakes from time to time with experimenting with different types of processes for packaging and handling materials. This might be a simple case of faulty containers. Then you have to bring up the question of the tape which does trouble me because it means someone would had have knowledge of the problem before hand. Any good business would welcome feed back from it customers and use that feed back to correct it's faults. Think i'll send them an email and a link to this thread and see if since they truly wish to supply to the refining world if they can take some corrective measures to remedy this problem and any customer issues that this might have created.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2011)

Email sent to them. It's Friday afternoon so i don't expect we will hear anything soon, but we shall see.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2011)

Just checked my email and it seems i got a reply back in about an hour.


Dear Gold Refining Forum, 


Thank you for notifying us of these problems. We have been in contact with the forum members who had issues. Safety is very important to us, and we are constantly striving to make our product packaging better with feedback from our customers. We want our products to be delivered safely and completely intact. 


We apologize for any inconvenience that this issue may have caused, and are not sure if the product is being mishandled by the shipper. We are taking steps to prevent this in the future by using a tamper proof cap, with an inner seal of Teflon, stronger bottles, and vermiculite inside the plastic bag. We will be discontinuing the 1 gallon nitric acid until the new packaging is fully tested. 


We are fully compliant with all FedEx hazardous materials shipping regulations. In the unfortunate event that a package leaks, FedEx should never deliver the product if there was any evidence of damage. They are required to void the shipment entirely if any leaks are encountered. The customer can also refuse a package if a leak is seen, and we will redeliver.


Thank you again for your email - our goal is to provide quality, low-cost chemicals to the members of your forum. We are working very diligently to rectify this issue.


-- 
Refining Chemicals Inc.
www.refiningchemicals.com


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Sep 3, 2011)

mic said:


> Those pictures are unbelievable.
> My tank is at the back of my property.It pivots,and I attached a ball valve assembly to it.Even if the tank tips over,it stays sealed.I tip it,pour what I need into my gallon container,and use it as I need it.At no time is there more than 3/4 of a gallon in my shop.I would be scared to buy any more nitric online,after seeing/hearing the stories from you guys.



http://store.hvchemical.com/browse.cfm/4,127.html
I'll have to start looking locally. In the interim, this company has their "ducks in a row". The only drawback is the price. It's expensive. Big surprise, but it was a solid, SEALED, glass bottle. No tape, and no leaks. The whole package was well protected, and arrived in a couple days. Something I value, is that if there is an issue, I can actually speak to one of the salesmen. No email with generic first semester marketing/logistics/CYA drooling babble.They're lucky nobody was hurt. Maybe that's what really has me scuffed up..... That someone would knowingly send something like this to my home. Had I dropped that package when it arrived, and the fluids hit my dog in the face, I would have taken legal action. I'll get off my soap box now. I have said all I'm going to say about this. You all have a good night!


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 3, 2011)

I sent them an email about it yesterday as well. They refunded me for the cost of one bottle of nitric and said in the future they will be using under-lid seals.


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 3, 2011)

Palladium said:


> It seems the only problem is with the smaller packages. They are repacking this from larger containers to smaller ones. My 5 gallons was spot on. It appears that the fault might lie in the packaging container or type of caps and seals used. Any good business makes mistakes from time to time with experimenting with different types of processes for packaging and handling materials.




I also got a 5 gallon container from refiningchemicals.com with no problems. When I first started out I ordered nitric (different company) that came in four 1 liter amber glass bottles and had some kind of plastic top. When they got to me one of the caps was dissolved enough just to create a small leak. The packaging was good at absorbing what escaped though.

Eventually all of the lids were eaten away as I went through each bottle. I contacted them and they said this was a know issue they were trying to solve. I think its crazy they didn't discontinue the item until the issue was resolved. So I think Palladium saying they experiment with packaging is correct. Also, not to defend refiningchemicals.com, this shows that they aren't the only ones with these issues.


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 5, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the only problem is with the smaller packages. They are repacking this from larger containers to smaller ones. My 5 gallons was spot on. It appears that the fault might lie in the packaging container or type of caps and seals used. Any good business makes mistakes from time to time with experimenting with different types of processes for packaging and handling materials.
> ...



I agree with you, but only so much. It's one thing to try a packaging and find out it doesn't work, but using packaging they already know doesn't work to send an extremely dangerous chemical...?


----------



## Nickpearl (Sep 24, 2011)

Try DGR Industrial Products, Livermore, CA - 2 (two) 2.5L Nitric plus shipping - $102


----------

